# Haunted ATV Trail and Halloween Event - Bell County, KY



## BCO

Howdy ya’ll.

Wanted to let you know about a Halloween event here in southeast Kentucky (Bell County) that may be a little different than anything you’ve been to before.

The Haunted Forest Ride is an ATV oriented Halloween event. It will take place on October 22nd at the Hwy 119 Trailhead of Wilderness Trail Off-Road Park. It will feature a kid’s event area with inflatables and more games (for kids too young to go on trail), live music, vendors, an ATV costume contest, a poker run and scavenger hunt put on by the Bell-Whitley Community Action Agency, rock crawling demos, and of course an all new, even scarier Haunted Trail. Trust us, you’ll need a new pair of britches after this one!!!

Last year we had over 1,500 riders show up, and this year we are looking to blow that out of the water!

*The best news is, the event is completely free of charge!!!!* And even if you don’t own an ATV or UTV, you can still come ride the trail. The good folks at Corbin Motorsports will be taking folks without a ride through the trail on one of their demo UTVs.

Even cooler, the event will be attended by Brian Fisher of Fisher’s ATV World, the most popular ATV show on television! He will be filming and hanging out with fans and the event will be featured on the Outdoor Channel!

So, I hope ya’ll can come take part into one of the coolest new Halloween events in the country….surviving the Haunted Forest of southeast Kentucky!

For more information…
Web: http://www.hollercrawlers.com
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/hollercrawlers
Phone: 606-670-7902
Email: [email protected]


----------



## BCO

also, if anyone knows any halloween vendors (masks, decorations, etc...) that would like to come set up, please have them email [email protected]

we need vendors because there is a wait involved with the trail and people need something to do. no charge for vendors either! since its a free event, vendors stand to make a lot of $$$ as we are expecting thousands of people this year!


----------



## BCO

Howdy everyone, here is an updated event schedule and information for the Haunted Forest Ride. Don't forget there is a Poker Run with a $1,000 grand prize the day of and also a park scavenger hunt with the grand prize being an iPad2! Both are hosted by the non-profit agency Bell-Whitley. Cost of both is only $25 apiece and all funds will go towards them in helping the needy people of our area. Also don't forget to decorate your ride in spooky attire to win a brand new winch! 

*Commercial for event:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eis-yPqOgIA

*WHERE*
Wilderness Trail Off-Road Park at Hwy 119 Trailhead 
7526 U.S. 119, Pineville, Kentucky 40977
7 Miles east of Pineville, KY on Hwy 119
For directions, go to Google Maps and type “Wilderness Trail Off-Road Park” in the search bar

*WHEN*
Saturday, October 22nd

*CONTACT INFORMATION*
Email: [email protected]
Website: Holler Crawlers | ATV Club in Bell County Kentucky
Phone: 606-670-7902

*DESCRIPTION*
The 3rd edition of the Holler Crawler Haunted Forest Ride is shaping up to be the biggest event our club has ever pulled off. The event has all sorts of activities going on throughout the day, and you can check out the event schedule below to see all the cool stuff going on. 

Like all Holler Crawler events, the event is free of charge to enter, and there is no fee for riding either! There will be several charities there though, and we encourage all who are able to give to donate to them as well as the bands that will be playing later that evening. 

*Remember, even if you don’t own an ATV or side x side, the good folks at Corbin Motorsports will be there giving demo rides through the trail! *Also, our buddy Brian Fisher of Fisher’s ATV World will be on the mountain all day and into the night to check out the trails, hang out with fans, and film for an upcoming episode to be featured on the Outdoor Channel!

So mark your calendars for October 22nd and bring the entire family to Wilderness Trail Off-Road Park for the 3rd Annual Holler Crawler Haunted Forest Ride!!!


*EVENT SCHEDULE (subject to change, please check back)*

*Guided Rides – 9 AM and 11 AM*
*Cost: FREE*
There will be several guided rides the morning of the Haunted Forest Ride for those wanting to come and get a good day on the trails before the Haunted Trail opens that evening. We’re hoping to have 2 guided rides leave at 9 AM. They will most likely be off park rides of medium difficulty. They should return before 2 PM. Bring lunch and extra gas if needed. We also hope to have 2 guided rides leaving at 11 AM as well. They will most likely be on the park with one possibly being an off park. They will be easy to medium level rides with several stops for taking pictures of the great fall colors that are present this time of the year in the hills of southeast Kentucky. Extra gas will most likely not be needed on these rides, but please bring a snack. All rides will leave from main event area on top of the mountain. 

*Event Area – 11 AM
Cost: FREE*
The event area will be the staging grounds for most the day’s activities. It will open at 11 AM and will feature a kid’s event area, several merchandise vendors, food vendors, and informational booths. It will feature a stage where the winners for the Poker Run and Scavenger Hunt will be announced. It will also be where ATV costume contest is held, and where prize raffle winners will be announced. There will be parking directly behind the event area for ATVs, and also for vehicles that do not have trailers behind them. Only foot traffic will be allowed in the event area. 

*Kid’s Event Area – 1 PM - 6 PM
Cost: FREE*
This year’s improved Kid Event area with feature 3 huge inflatables from Party Time Inflatables, as well as face painting and several Halloween oriented games. It will be a perfect atmosphere for young kids who may be too young for some of the scarier scenes on the Haunted Trail. 

*Rock Crawling Demos – Approximately 2 PM 
Cost: FREE*
We have a brand new rock garden at Wilderness Trail Off-Road Park, and we figured this would be as good of a time as any to show it off for the first time! We will have several people in rock crawlers tackling the new garden and giving demonstrations during the afternoon hours. They are tentatively scheduled to be there around 2 PM. So if you’re in the area and want to watch as these crawlers tackle the new obstacle course, go just about ¼ mile south of the event area to where the bands stage will be and check out the rock crawling demos!

*Scavenger Hunt hosted by Bell Whitley Community Action Agency – 12 PM - 2 PM
Cost: $25 per vehicle
Prize: iPad2 and carrying case*
Want to win a brand new iPad2 and a sweet carrying case? Then enter the contest to find one somewhere within the vast confines of Wilderness Trail Off-Road Park! The Scavenger Hunt will be a contest to test the wits of the contestants, who will solve clues at several different locations through the park. Participants will be given maps of the park that they will use to help solve clues in order to get to the ultimate prize! The game will last until approximately 1 PM or until the first person finds the prize! At 2 PM, the prize will be given away from event area stage. Entry fee is only $25 per vehicle, and all proceeds will go to help this great non-profit organization continue their mission of assisting the people of our region. Download a registration form at Bell-Whitley Community Action > Home or Holler Crawlers | ATV Club in Bell County Kentucky under the “events” link. Registration forms are also available in Bell County at Hart’s Cycle, in Brownies Creek at Creekside Market, in Colmar at Marty’s ATV Oasis, and in Tennessee at Bobby’s Cycle Works in Arthur and the Polaris shop just north of Tazewell. For more info call 606-337-3044. 

*Poker Run hosted by Bell Whitley Community Action Agency – 3 PM – 5 PM
Cost: $25 per person
Prizes: $1,000 first prize, $250 second prize, $125 third prize*How’s a cool thousand bucks sound? Pretty good, huh? Then enter to win it at the Poker Run that will be taking place the day of the Haunted Forest Ride between 3 PM and 5 PM. The game will be set up in 5 card stud format, with the best hand at the end winning. All contestants will be provided maps and sent to 5 different spots on the park (they can go to each spot in any order they choose). At each spot they will be given a card, and when they receive all 5 cards they will return to the event area. Participants will be given the opportunity when they return to discard up to 4 cards in their hand and purchase up to 4 new cards at $5 a card. At 5 PM, the winners will be determined. First prize is $1,000 for the best hand, second prize is $250, and third prize is $125. In case of a tie-hand, the contestants will draw from the deck and top card will win. Entry fee is only $25 per person, and again, all proceeds will go to help the non-profit organization Bell-Whitley. So please help us help them continue their great mission of assisting the people of our region by entering the Poker Run or Scavenger Hunt (or better yet, both!). Download a registration form at Bell-Whitley Community Action > Home or Holler Crawlers | ATV Club in Bell County Kentucky under the “events” link. Registration forms are also available in Bell County at Hart’s Cycle, in Brownies Creek at Creekside Market, in Colmar at Marty’s ATV Oasis, and in Tennessee at Bobby’s Cycle Works in Arthur and the Polaris shop just north of Tazewell. For more info call 606-337-3044. 


*Prize Raffle – 5:30 PM
Cost: $5 per ticket, or 5 tickets for $20
Prizes: 2 new winches, 2 hard-back seat/storage units for your ATV, 2 brand new sets of SS rims with Big Horn tires, a 2 night stay at Pine Mountain State Resort Park, event shirts, possibly a few more smaller prizes*
We know that $5 doesn’t get much nowadays, but what it can get you is chance to enter one of a lot of really cool prizes at this year’s Haunted Forest Ride! This year’s prizes include 2 new winches, 2 hard-back seat/storage units for your ATV, 2 brand new sets of SS rims with Big Horn tires, a 2 night stay at Pine Mountain State Resort Park, or an event shirt! If interested in tickets email us at [email protected] or call 606-670-7902. Again, tickets are only $5, and we also have a special where you can get 5 tickets for $20! Can’t beat that! Winners will be announced at 5:30 PM at event area stage.

*ATV Decorating Costume Contest – 6:00 PM 
Cost: FREE
Prize: Brand new 2,000 lb winch*
Nothing gets folks in the mood of Halloween like dressing up. Costume contests are a popular activity at Halloween events, but since we’re an ATV club, we decided to put our own twist on it! Instead of judging folks on how they decorate themselves, we want folks to decorate their ATV, side x side, or dirt bike up in Halloween gear! We will have a panel of judges determine the winner, and the lucky person will get a brand new winch for their efforts! Entering the contest is free! Riders are encouraged to dress up as well, but that’s not mandatory.

*Haunted TrailCost: FREE
Prize: SURVIVING!!!*
You have gotta love late October. It’s the perfect time of the year to enjoy the beautiful wonders of southeast Kentucky. The leaves are in peak color, the air is cool and crisp, and the woods are full of blood-thirsty monters and ghouls…
…wait…_WHAT?!!?!_
That’s right, the woods of Wilderness Trail Off-Road Park will morph into something terrifying on October 22nd, and the Haunted Trail will be sure to scare the pants off you, your friends, your granny, and anyone else who dares to enter! 
The trail is normally a medium level trail but we have got it fixed to where it is an easy level trail right now, so even beginning riders shouldn’t have any trouble. Some of the scenes will be somewhat gory so taking small children who scare easily isn’t recommended. We ask that folks going on the trail go slow in order to avoid rear ending other four-wheelers. Enjoy the ride and try your best to get out of the Haunted Trail with a clean pair of britches!!!

*Live Music featuring The Realbillies and Joe Coe – 7:00 PM
Cost: FREE but donations to bands are encouraged*
For some added entertainment that evening, we have two bands scheduled to perform to rock the masses. Both play an exciting brand of southern rock mixed with country that’s sure to get your toes tapping! The band stage will be located near the rock garden, less than a ¼ mile south of the event area off the main trail near the camping and parking areas (its also located at the spot where you will come out at when you pass through the Haunted Trail…if you survive that is!!!). The Realbillies will take the stage at around 7 PM and rock the crowd until 8 or 8:30, after which Joe Coe will take the stage and rock the crowd even more into the night! Admission to see the bands is free, but we will have a donation bucket for them and ask people to please appreciate the fact they have come to play for free and throw a few bucks their way!


----------

